
What the U.S. Should Do with Edward Snowden - danielmiessler
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/what-us-should-do-edward-snowden/
======
chrisbennet
His proposal boils down to "punish the whistleblower to keep others from
taking it too lightly".

What about the NSA who circumvented the Constitution in the first place? What
about discouraging them from that behavior in the future?

~~~
dmfdmf
When is Clapper going to be charged for lying to Congress?

